# Severus - Blue X Blue (cross)



## Zyn (Jul 18, 2017)

Well guys he or she is finally here. Thanks again to Hector's Habitats for producing this beautiful healthy Blue x Blue (cross). Had to take the day off work but It was worth it. The little guy came at 9am on the dot and came out of his bin fat and healthy and already very tame. Thanks again goes to Hector.
I'll be using this thread to track his or her progress with pictures and updates.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Zyn said:


> Well guys he or she is finally here. Thanks again to Hector's Habitats for producing this beautiful healthy Blue x Blue (cross). Had to take the day off work but It was worth it. The little guy came at 9am on the dot and came out of his bin fat and healthy and already very tame. Thanks again goes to Hector.
> I'll be using this thread to track his or her progress with pictures and updates.


Congrats. I've heard positive things about Hector's Habitat. Eager to see this one in a few months.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 19, 2017)

Severus and our first attempt at a soak and water taming and basking on his river rock I found near work at the Columbus water treatment plant


----------



## Zyn (Jul 24, 2017)

Severus Update: July 17 2017

First few days didn't eat much borrowed and slept 90% of the time. Every other day my wife and I would take him out for some bath taming seems to be working well. Yesterday he was basking and drinking and ate his first full meal. He stuffed himself, made me very happy to see him eating. It was a mix of ground turkey, beef liver bits, calcium no D3 reptile vit no D3 and cod liver oil


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 24, 2017)

Awsome.... let's ope tings carry o going well.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 4, 2017)

:Severus Update August 4th 2017:

Severus shed the skin off his tail about a week ago in one long piece. Yesterday after giving him a soak then a plate of chopped up chicken gizzards dusted with calcium/Reptivit no D3 I noticed him rubbing his face on his basking rock. Came home today and it looks like his first shed is going great. Look at his head and neck in two weeks he's almost doubled his weight been eating like a pig. Been feeding him twice a day since he's a hatchling. Going to the Reptile expo in Columbus OH tomorrow to pick up a few months worth of frozen fuzzies


----------



## Zyn (Aug 4, 2017)

And just an hour later


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Zyn said:


> :Severus Update August 4th 2017:
> 
> Severus shed the skin off his tail about a week ago in one long piece. Yesterday after giving him a soak then a plate of chopped up chicken gizzards dusted with calcium/Reptivit no D3 I noticed him rubbing his face on his basking rock. Came home today and it looks like his first shed is going great. Look at his head and neck in two weeks he's almost doubled his weight been eating like a pig. Been feeding him twice a day since he's a hatchling. Going to the Reptile expo in Columbus OH tomorrow to pick up a few months worth of frozen fuzzies


Nice going. The little guy's on his way.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 8, 2017)

They grow so fast. He shed just last week and he's already shed his tail again and his body is already showing signs. Lol is it normal for babies to shed every other week?


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Zyn said:


> They grow so fast. He shed just last week and he's already shed his tail again and his body is already showing signs. Lol is it normal for babies to shed every other week?


Yup.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 12, 2017)

Sev is going through his second shed in three weeks enjoying a warm soak. He's calmed down even more and today came to my hand to come out of the enclosure. Last night he gently took a thawed fuzzy Off the back of my fist. Normally he runs away and hides while eating it but last night he had to issues eating right next to my closed hand.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 14, 2017)

8-14-17 Taming Update

Severus is a little over a month old. Since we got him 3 weeks ago my wife and I have been doing water taming every other day. He's also eating off the back of my hand if a fuzzy FT rat is offered. Today was a big step in the taming department. He was happy to be held after his bath. Didn't move a muscle while having his back softly stroked or his head for a gentle rub. All seems to be heading in the right direction.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Zyn said:


> 8-14-17 Taming Update
> 
> Severus is a little over a month old. Since we got him 3 weeks ago my wife and I have been doing water taming every other day. He's also eating off the back of my hand if a fuzzy FT rat is offered. Today was a big step in the taming department. He was happy to be held after his bath. Didn't move a muscle while having his back softly stroked or his head for a gentle rub. All seems to be heading in the right direction.


Yes, on the right track.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 22, 2017)

Sev just finished his 3rd shed in 4 weeks tonight and was running around looking hungry. About two months before buying sev I started a Dubia colony for him. The only thing ready for him close by was the colony it's still young but a lot of the adult nymphs I bought turned into adult males throwing the ratio way off so I thought why not. 

So tonight he ate 3 adult male dubia and 3 medium nymphs, shortly after he fell asleep on his back rock completely stuffed lol.

Mean while in the 2nd picture you can see our wolf pack up to no good lol


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Zyn said:


> Sev just finished his 3rd shed in 4 weeks tonight and was running around looking hungry. About two months before buying sev I started a Dubia colony for him. The only thing ready for him close by was the colony it's still young but a lot of the adult nymphs I bought turned into adult males throwing the ratio way off so I thought why not.
> 
> So tonight he ate 3 adult male dubia and 3 medium nymphs, shortly after he fell asleep on his back rock completely stuffed lol.
> 
> Mean while in the 2nd picture you can see our wolf pack up to no good lol


Ready to lick anyone to death! Great dogs. 

Tegu coning along nicely.


----------



## Zyn (Sep 8, 2017)

A lot of people discussed putting shirts in with their Tegus for taming. Well I went with an old hat lol and he uses it more like a hammock after dinner than a hide.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Zyn said:


> A lot of people discussed putting shirts in with their Tegus for taming. Well I went with an old hat lol and he uses it more like a hammock after dinner than a hide.


Growing.


----------



## Zyn (Sep 10, 2017)

Just another hat photo and my other big mean lizard I mean dog.


----------



## Zyn (Oct 3, 2017)

Getting ready for another shed not showing signs of any major slowing down for the season


----------



## Zyn (Oct 24, 2017)

Some time exploring dad before the long winter sleep comes.


----------



## Zyn (Nov 3, 2017)

I call this 

"Leave me alone A-Hole I'm fine let me sleep"


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Zyn said:


> I call this
> 
> "Leave me alone A-Hole I'm fine let me sleep"


Zyn- I believe you captured the sentiment exactly.


----------



## Joba (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice thread. Thanks for posting. Man, he is growing fast!


----------



## Zyn (Jan 23, 2018)

Long story short sev went down for the winter starting at the end of September. Even then he was about to shed. He came out of it a week ago and his shed was looking even worse after a week of hour baths every other day coconut oil rub downs and some heavy ended fish dinners with a mouse or two dipped in cod liver oil. His shed popped today finally. Has some tail and toes left but he's got me relieved it was dry and think.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Zyn said:


> View attachment 12509 View attachment 12508 Long story short sev went down for the winter starting at the end of September. Even then he was about to shed. He came out of it a week ago and his shed was looking even worse after a week of hour baths every other day coconut oil rub downs and some heavy ended fish dinners with a mouse or two dipped in cod liver oil. His shed popped today finally. Has some tail and toes left but he's got me relieved it was dry and think.


Beautiful pink highlights. Nice going on the shed.


----------



## Zyn (Jan 31, 2018)

Took a few more days but his tails back to beautiful now that he's finally 100%


----------



## Gary (Jan 31, 2018)

Gorgeous! Do you think his head will eventually go white?


----------



## Zyn (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah his parents both had full white heads with the black nose. The dame being 100% blue the sire being a high white 50% blue %50 BnW. It's getting more white with every shed


----------



## Zyn (Feb 25, 2018)

One month since leaving hibernation. Has double in weight and eating like a monster lol. He's now shed three times in one month.


----------



## Zyn (Mar 28, 2018)

Sev 9 months old 2 shed in theee weeks another shade brighter


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Zyn (Apr 29, 2018)

Some more Sev updates getting close to a year size is coming on like a wrecking ball.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 29, 2018)

You done good. Interesting stripe behind the eye.


----------



## Gary (Apr 29, 2018)

That’s some quick growth! How much has he been eating per day?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 29, 2018)

The colour change is amasing .... he looks great and one happy chappy


----------



## Zyn (Apr 30, 2018)

Gary he gets a good portion of his diet as
Whole prey. I have a small colony of rats, dubia, and he gets the occasional wild frog, crayfish, cleaned earth worms, cut up chunks of bluegill. Along with his normal diet of turkey mash, mixed with beef liver and cod liver oil. This first year I’ve let him eat till he’s full. He’s starting to go a day or two between feeds depending on the size of the meal. He’s been
getting small or fuzzy rat pups twice a week he’ll gulp down two or three at a feeding.

He also brumated for three and a half months, his growth really exploded after brumation.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 9, 2018)

Just a quick pic of 

 climbing on Dad before bath time


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 9, 2018)

how big is he now ??? looks around the same as Alpha although he should proceed him in the end of course.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 10, 2018)

I double checked his date of birth i was a month off in a previous post. he’ll be 1 in two weeks, he was born the last week of June last year still not sure if he is actually a he or not at this point. Anyone got a guess, not sure when the Jowels start appearing not that it matters really to me lol. But his growth after brumation has been fun to watch still shedding about every other week.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 23, 2018)

Another month one year old and finally as long as the bathtub lol please excuse the dirty tub all dogs all just had baths to lol and at his first weigh in he’s at 4 lbs if I did t right lol


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 23, 2018)

The stippling in pattern is beautiful.


----------



## Keiko_Blue (Aug 6, 2018)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Zyn (Oct 23, 2018)

Sevs preping for brumation eating less, sleeping more, and digging. Brought him upstairs for a bath today to try and get his last big number 2 out before going to sleep he had other plans


----------

